# Simulated Gear Shifts



## RogueMan (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi All: I'm new here, just purchased a 2016 Rogue! What do you all think about the simulated gear shifting? I'm curious about how it will effect the longevity of the transmission, seems like all that jerking on the belt cant be good. I know the CVT problems had mostly been worked out, hope they haven't opened a new can of worms with this!


----------



## digitalis46613 (May 2, 2015)

We just purchased a 2008 Rogue ourselves. So far we love it and look forward to a newer one when finances are better. I also wondered about that. 
I know I read that with the paddle shift that mine has, it also included an option for the transmission cooler, to help avoid damage. Apparently the cooler also adds the ability to tow an extra 500 lbs (total 1500 lbs). I don't plan on pulling anything serious like a bobcat obviously, but I do have a small 4x8 flatbed trailer just to move whatever around, so this should meet the need there, too.
I would hope they've engineered in an over-temperature kill that disables auto-stick in the event of overheat, before damage is caused.


----------

